# Celia 109 and squeak 108 updated pics Of Celia!



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I figured I would put squeaks and celia's thread together. Celia is on day 104 she had triplets last year, so we will see for this year. She is bred to a younger buck so might play a role in that.
















Squeak had twins last year.

















Would like to keep a doe out of Celia so hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

Squeak is really pretty


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

:whatgoat: Question-if you breed an older, proven doe to a young buck does it yield more or less kids? I noticed you mentioned that in the post...just wondering!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

I should have mentioned-she has had at least one set of twins and she will be four years old in May...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*



logansmommy7 said:


> :whatgoat: Question-if you breed an older, proven doe to a young buck does it yield more or less kids? I noticed you mentioned that in the post...just wondering!


I dont think buck age has much to do with the number of kids a doe has.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

I have heard and read that breeding a doe to a younger buck could produce less kids. But I dont know this to be a fact. I will find out though cause two of my bucks this year are under a year old. And thanks


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

Hey thanks Stacey I wasnt sure about that just had read it. I'm glad cause I would like Celia to have triplets again. The buck and doe is from some very nice lines.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

Whew-hopefully our girl will have at least twins...she had twins on her last freshening...our fingers are crossed...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*



logansmommy7 said:


> :whatgoat: Question-if you breed an older, proven doe to a young buck does it yield more or less kids? I noticed you mentioned that in the post...just wondering!


The buck has no bearing whatsoever on the number of kids that a doe has as far as I know. How many kids she has depends on how many eggs she released when she ovulated. The buck's sperm can only fertilize as many eggs as there are available at the time of breeding. That is the entire philosophy behind "flushing" a doe before breeding season--to get her to release more eggs.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

Both are really pretty! 
Squeak is aweful small from above . . .do you think she's carrying a singleton?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

Im not sure at this point if she is bred, I bred her towards the end of September and havnt seen her come back into heat. So we will have to waite and see, if she doesnt deliver in Feb. Ill just try again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

Such pretty girls!!

I hope they give you what you want ray:

The young buck thing is more for sex of kids I think....at least with my experience, 2 of my bucks that bred my does before they were a year old sired more doelings, the other 2 sired more bucklings.

My oldest buck now is Hank and as of Feb 2008 at 4 yrs old(now 6yrs)he had sired 19 does and 10 bucks :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

Thank you all so much, they are beautiful lol. Starting to get really excited just a little over 40 days till there due date yay. If squeak turns out not to be pregnant I guess I will Just have summer babies. Thanks again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Celia 104 days bred Squeak 103.*

really pretty doe.... :lovey:

I agree... it makes no difference.. on how many kids.. a young or old buck creates .... :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia 109 and Squeak at 108 days bred.*

Here is celia as of today, she is looking good. I see her udder coming in already. Hope that doesnt mean she is going to have a bunch of bucks. lol
























Here is Squeak today, not sure at this point if she is pregnant. I hope so but havent seen any udder development yet and she doesnt look very big.
















What do you think about squeak does she look pregnant to you?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Celia 109 and squeak 108 updated pics.*

I have an untrained eye, but she looks just as pudgy as my babies. I think she's keeping it a good secret though. lol


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia 124 and squeak 108 updated pics.*

Here is Celia she is on 124 today. She is getting her udder in and looking real nice.

























I thought Squeak was pregnant and she would be on 123 but she just doesnt look like it to me. She has no udder coming in and just doesnt seem to be putting on any weight. The weird thing is I havnt seen her come back into heat so I dont know. I guess if she kids it will be a surprise.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I just love that color/markings! She is looking really good.


----------

